# Dave Davidson 7 string Jackson Warrior



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 2, 2014)

Just saw this vid on Guitar World and thought the spalted maple Jackson Warrior looks amazing, so I'd share it with you guys. Would be cool to see a signature model of this, that shirt is awesome too.


----------



## Warriorboss14 (Jan 2, 2014)

God damn


----------



## Shredasaurus (Jan 2, 2014)

it sounds great


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 2, 2014)

Warriorboss14 said:


> God damn


God damn indeed.



Shredasaurus said:


> it sounds great


----------



## Chocopuppet (Jan 2, 2014)

Gaaaah those pickup rings are really irritating me...


----------



## Sdrizis89 (Jan 2, 2014)

he is an unreal musician&#8230;.and that guitar is beautiful


----------



## feraledge (Jan 3, 2014)

There's everything to like about this. He needs a sig, it embodies most of my justifiable GAS needs: Warrior, spalted maple, Floyd, 7 strings. 
Want.


----------



## Black Mamba (Jan 3, 2014)

Dave is a God among men, and that Warrior is delicious.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jan 3, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## DeathPaupiette (Jan 3, 2014)

Dem armpits tho.


----------



## mnemonic (Jan 3, 2014)

I think bulb took a picture of that guitar when he toured the Jackson/Fender custom shop. I do likes me a nice piece of spalted maple


----------



## thrashcomics (Jan 3, 2014)

dude is fairly decent player...i guess


----------



## narad (Jan 3, 2014)

Chocopuppet said:


> Gaaaah those pickup rings are really irritating me...



A Jackson Warrior without pickup rings? You're crazy.


----------



## SeditiousDissent (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm not a Warrior fan, but wow, that spalted maple makes that guitar look classy. Would like to see one with gold hardware & a TOM w/ string-thru.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 3, 2014)

SeditiousDissent said:


> I'm not a Warrior fan, but wow, that spalted maple makes that guitar look classy. Would like to see one with gold hardware & a TOM w/ string-thru.


That would be even better.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jan 4, 2014)

He has a red one and a white one that are awesome as well.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 5, 2014)

arkansasmatt said:


> He has a red one and a white one that are awesome as well.


----------



## Path (Jan 5, 2014)

nah still doesnt do it for me


----------



## Blasphemer (Jan 5, 2014)

Please, Jackson. Hear my cry. Make a 7 string version of this:







I'm not an ATR fan, but I would buy one of those in a heartbeat


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 5, 2014)

^^^


----------



## feraledge (Jan 5, 2014)

Every time I see this thread get bumped, I get really excited that someone is confirming a Pro Series Sig. Then I don't see that happen and I get super bummed. 
This satiates so much GAS in one guitar...


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 5, 2014)

^


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 5, 2014)

Somebody needs to hire Ran to build an 8 string Warrior like this (with a decent scale length - not like that one Pablo made). Dariusz would do it proud, I'd imagine.


----------



## Herrick (Jan 6, 2014)

Anyone else think it's kinda weird how his fretting hand is angled when he's doing that first riff? I don't think I've seen that before.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 6, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> Somebody needs to hire Ran to build an 8 string Warrior like this (with a decent scale length - not like that one Pablo made). Dariusz would do it proud, I'd imagine.



Ran should build this _exact guitar_ so then Jackson is forced to recognize the interest that exists and makes a Pro Series version that I might be able to afford by the time it comes out.

I may or may not have a message for Jackson camouflaged into this post.


----------



## UltraParanoia (Jan 6, 2014)

Blasphemer said:


> Please, Jackson. Hear my cry. Make a 7 string version of this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nice guitar...but who's the hotty?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 6, 2014)

^^ Wondered that too.


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 6, 2014)

"Screw the guitar, there is something else in this picture I want to play with"


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 6, 2014)

Church2224 said:


> "Screw the guitar, there is something else in this picture I want to play with"


----------



## Workhorse (Jan 7, 2014)

Very nice guitar, have to say I never thought too highly of his playing compared to some of his peers in European bands or even America guitarists. 

That guitar is sick as hell though.


----------



## TheLyrm (Jan 7, 2014)

UltraParanoia said:


> Nice guitar...but who's the hotty?



That would be Oli Herbert.


----------



## Toxic Dover (Jan 10, 2014)

Blasphemer said:


> Please, Jackson. Hear my cry. Make a 7 string version of this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd certainly buy a 7-string version of her!


----------



## drmosh (Jul 7, 2016)

Workhorse said:


> Very nice guitar, have to say I never thought too highly of his playing compared to some of his peers in European bands or even America guitarists.



such as?
Dave rips, not only does he have the technical proficiency, his note choice is godly


----------



## morbidus (Jul 7, 2016)

That Warrior shape is unreal. Personally not super comfortable for me to play while standing, but still love the shape. And that Death shirt is on point.


----------



## TripperJ (Jul 19, 2016)

Necrobump


----------



## works0fheart (Jul 21, 2016)

Dave has some pretty sick warriors. If they ever put out a sig of that black 7-string I'd buy the .... out of it. 2 times.

Here are some pics from his insta.


----------



## StevenC (Jul 21, 2016)

You know they're doing that, right?


----------



## Miek (Jul 21, 2016)

works0fheart said:


> Dave has some pretty sick warriors. If they ever put out a sig of that black 7-string I'd buy the .... out of it. 2 times.
> 
> Here are some pics from his insta.



hope you got 8 grand


----------



## drmosh (Jul 22, 2016)

Miek said:


> hope you got 8 grand



I've seen them go for more like 5k


----------



## Philip N (Jul 22, 2016)

drmosh said:


> I've seen them go for more like 5k



I think he was referring to the guy who said he was gonna buy two of them.


----------



## Miek (Jul 22, 2016)

drmosh said:


> I've seen them go for more like 5k



Ah, thank you.

I should've said 10 grand.


----------



## ProtoTechDeath (Jul 22, 2016)

StevenC said:


> You know they're doing that, right?



Really, they are making a signature guitar? I'm not too big into sigs, but if it means having a reasonably priced Warrior 7 on the market, I'm all for it.


----------



## Aso (Jul 22, 2016)

ProtoTechDeath said:


> Really, they are making a signature guitar? I'm not too big into sigs, but if it means having a reasonably priced Warrior 7 on the market, I'm all for it.



It's a limited run of fourteen USA custom shop seven string warriors that are an exact copy of Dave's blacken ashed warrior posted above. No budget seven string warriors, baller only versions


----------



## ProtoTechDeath (Jul 22, 2016)

Aso said:


> It's a limited run of fourteen USA custom shop seven string warriors that are an exact copy of Dave's blacken ashed warrior posted above. No budget seven string warriors, baller only versions



Ah, I see. Not that I don't want more baller Warriors out there, but we can already get a baller 7 string Warrior just by ordering a custom job. It seems a shame that the companies who own bad-ass shapes like that won't attempt a budget 7.


----------



## VinnyShredz (Jul 24, 2016)

ProtoTechDeath said:


> Ah, I see. Not that I don't want more baller Warriors out there, but we can already get a baller 7 string Warrior just by ordering a custom job. It seems a shame that the companies who own bad-ass shapes like that won't attempt a budget 7.



agreed :' (


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jul 24, 2016)

Has it been confirmed that only 14 are being made?


----------



## StevenC (Jul 24, 2016)

Dawn of the Shred said:


> Has it been confirmed that only 14 are being made?



I'd like to know about this, too. Haven't seen anything from Jackson, only one ad on Reverb of a shop trying to sell a preorder.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jul 24, 2016)

StevenC said:


> I'd like to know about this, too. Haven't seen anything from Jackson, only one ad on Reverb of a shop trying to sell a preorder.



Yeah i haven't seen it either and i haven't even seen a place for me to pre-order one either.


----------



## dhgrind (Jul 24, 2016)

send an email to sweet water they said they'd order me one but then i saw the price laughed myself into a fit of tears and decided to stay with my inbound custom instead.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jul 25, 2016)

dhgrind said:


> send an email to sweet water they said they'd order me one but then i saw the price laughed myself into a fit of tears and decided to stay with my inbound custom instead.



Sweetwater has them to pre-order uh.. i will.shoot them a email then.


----------



## StevenC (Jul 25, 2016)

dhgrind said:


> send an email to sweet water they said they'd order me one but then i saw the price laughed myself into a fit of tears and decided to stay with my inbound custom instead.



What price did they give you?


----------



## Aso (Jul 26, 2016)

StevenC said:


> What price did they give you?



I would suspect somewhere around that ballpark of 4.5-5k is what price he got. I would be surprised if they could order one since only 14 are being made with 9 going to the US market. I would think all 9 are already claimed by dealers already.


----------



## The 1 (Aug 4, 2016)

StevenC said:


> What price did they give you?



There was a reverb listing for a preorder in Canada that had it at $6350.

https://reverb.com/item/2507059-jac...tion-dave-davidson-warrior-7-only-9-available


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Aug 4, 2016)

Honestly I like more the white version with black bevels that Dave had in the No Funeral vid. 
I know it was a 6 but I'd love a 7 version of that.


----------



## JD_Heresy (Feb 22, 2018)

BUMP.
So he's releasing a pro series of his signature! It seems pretty close to the custom shop but if you saw a custom for sale do you reckin it'd be worth the price difference to buy that instead of the pro???


----------



## cardinal (Feb 22, 2018)

It’s one heck of a price difference.


----------



## mastapimp (Feb 23, 2018)

JD_Heresy said:


> BUMP.
> So he's releasing a pro series of his signature! It seems pretty close to the custom shop but if you saw a custom for sale do you reckin it'd be worth the price difference to buy that instead of the pro???



One's a production import and the other is a handmade custom by Mike Shannon. I doubt many people other than Dave have played both and can compare them. 

The price difference is going to be at least 2K used and maybe 3-4K if you can find them new (they only made 14 or 15 units). I paid somewhere between $3800-3900 for mine when the build was first announced. What you get with the USA custom isn't going to be that different spec-wise, but it will be masterbuilt by Jackson's best builder, Mike Shannon, and it's an exact copy of Dave's personal guitar.

If you're just looking for a seven-string warrior with a Floyd and Dave's pickups, go for the pro model. My friend picked up an Indo pro soloist 7 recently and the QC was pretty good for an import. 

If you want a top-shelf custom and can justify the huge price tag, go for it. I'm sure you won't be disappointed if you wanted a 7-string warrior all along. You just have to convince yourself that the extra 2-4K was worth it.


----------



## Mwoit (Mar 3, 2018)

You can order the WR7 for about £1100 now.

https://www.andertons.co.uk/jackson-pro-wr7-dd-signature-dist-ash-in-charcoal-stain-2916507574


----------



## Desolate1 (Mar 10, 2018)

For anyone that is interested Capital Guitars now has a few of the Pro Series in stock. Hopefully this means that mine will be showing up at Sweetwater soon.


----------

